# New to on-line purchasing



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

Now I am going to show how techno-phobic I am. I don't own a credit card and I have never bought anything online before. I don't know how to go about it and I am scared of ID theft. But that is a great suggestion.

The psychology books I have found in Chapters - very small selection and most of them still sound they need to be in the self-help section.

Maybe I am just being picky.

The online thing seems like a good idea - if I knew how to go about it.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Find Psychology Books Geared for Professionals*



> I don't own a credit card and I have never bought anything online before. I don't know how to go about it and I am scared of ID theft.


You can always get a prepaid Mastercard/Visa debit card from a gas station, Walmart, etc.  There is an additional fee in buying one, however, compared to banks who offer free Mastercard/Visa debit cards that are tied to the checking account.


----------



## white page (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Find Psychology Books Geared for Professionals*

many people here open a seperate account for online shopping , keeping it funded with just enough for their online ordering .


----------



## Jackie (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Find Psychology Books Geared for Professionals*



ladylore said:


> and I am scared of ID theft.



I wouldn't worry about ID theft.  I think shopping online is much safer than using a card in the shops when people are standing behind you and can see you putting in your PIN number, as long as you have a good security software and the site you order from is secure I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Find Psychology Books Geared for Professionals*

BTW, regarding the debit card issue, another idea is to just get a credit card with a low credit limit.   Personally, I'm not worried since my credit card bank, Citibank, is very good at detecting fraud, insuring against fraud, and not having customers  pay for fraudulent charges.  The one time I did have a fraudulent charge, it was less than $100, they noticed it immediately, called me, removed the charge from my account, and I agreed to close the account to get a new card number.  They also provide virtual credit card numbers, which can be used as a temporary credit card for single or multiple online purchases.

Personally, I don't use debit cards since there is less protection for customer purchases, e.g. no easy way of disputing incorrect charges and no way of disputing merchant charges when nothing was delivered.


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

> BTW, regarding the debit card issue, another idea is to just get a credit card with a low credit limit.



That's what I did although I have to admit that I haven't bought anything online yet....kinda scared that it will get too easy


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

Prepaid credit card may be the way to go. I too am a bit antsy of how easy it may become to buy things on-line.


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Prepaid credit card may be the way to go. I too am a bit antsy of how easy it may become to buy things on-line.



I think that it is definitely a good idea and thought about that once myself (great gifts for others as well  )  I know that I can buy them at my local Mac's Convenience Store or as Daniel said, Walmart etc.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 6, 2009)

> Prepaid credit card may be the way to go. I too am a bit antsy of how easy it may become to buy things on-line.



I've never heard of these in my neck of the woods.  I do however have a cc with a $500 limit for online purchases...Just to be on the safe side.  And LL, like you, I've only recently started doing transactions online - maybe 5 months ago....


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2009)

BTW, I have no idea what the Walmarts in Canada sell.  It seems Mac's is the way to go, as Halo mentioned:

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=psnetwork&thread.id=314464


----------



## Retired (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been doing online shopping for years and never had a problem.  However, I am selective about the merchants I buy from, and check my credit card activity weekly (through online access).

Some credit card companies provide a one time PIN number for each credit card online purchase, providing another layer of protection.

I am not sure if prepaid credit cards are available in Canada, as they are in the U.S.   I would have concerns about getting one of these, as it may adversely affect one's credit score.  The better solution is to apply for a minimum balance credit card using one's current credit references.

Debit cards should be completely avoided for online use.  Personally, I have concerns about owning a debit card, because if a debit card is compromised, the bad guys can empty your bank account and recovery is much more difficult than recovery with a compromised credit card.

Compromised credit cards include a maximum liability to the owner of $50 which is usually waived, and if actually charged is often covered in one's household insurance policy.

Most online sellers have a toll free number you can call to make the purchase by telephone speaking to a live person, as an option to using the computer.  

Identity theft is a real concern, and there are specific measures that can be taken such as checking bank balances and credit card balances regularly.

My credit card was cloned twice in recent years...once by a waiter at a local Red Lobster Restaurant, and the other time in a gas station where I inserted my credit card at the pump.   As a precaution to protect against the latter, I use my card to buy gas, but always pay inside, so I can watch what the attendant does with my card.  In restaurants, I ask to pay at the counter rather than giving my card to the waiter.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2009)

BTW, another tidbit of (anti-Canadian) info: Amazon.com accepts payment from one's U.S. bank account (using the bank routing number and checking account number) while Amazon.ca does not:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=513058

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=915408


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

The credit thing is a bit of a problem. Mine isn't as bad as it was a couple of years ago but I am still clearing it up - hence the other reason I won't apply for a regualar credit card - I don't think they would accept it anyways.

Thank you for the info gang.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 6, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Prepaid credit card may be the way to go. I too am a bit antsy of how easy it may become to buy things on-line.



You'll find many stores also now accept Paypal (the largest online bank on the internet). Paypal keeps all your financial information private and no one ever even sees credit card numbers or the like. Most places I know of will accept Paypal, you have probably seen their logo before and just werent aware of what it was.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

Does PayPal need a credit card number? I also don't do on-line banking - is it still available to me? I really have no idea how PayPal works.

Now I am showing my age.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 6, 2009)

...careful there LL...We're the same age. 

And yes, you need a cc for paypal.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2009)

BTW, I now remember that, for people in the U.S., PayPal also provides free debit cards that are tied to the PayPal account.  It seems this debit card option is no longer available to Canadians.


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 6, 2009)

For Paypal I believe you don't need a credit card.  The money can come directly from your bank account

https://www.paypal.com/ca/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/general/NewConsumerWorks-outside


----------



## Banned (Mar 6, 2009)

It still seems like a prepaid Visa or MC might be your best option, LL.  You can usually pick them up anywhere - where I live they are at gas stations, the corner store, grocery stores, Walmarts, etc...you can get it for any amount (basically - it $25,50,100, etc).  Yes there is a small fee attached to them ($3-$5) but if you don't have another credit card, or are nervous about using it online, then this is really a logical and painless option.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 6, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Does PayPal need a credit card number? I also don't do on-line banking - is it still available to me? I really have no idea how PayPal works.
> 
> Now I am showing my age.



Actually, you dont need a credit card for paypal, you have to use your bank account OR a credit card.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

Took the plunge and set up a PayPal account. I will see in the next few days if it has worked.


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

From what I have always understood about PayPal is that it is for Credit Cards but if you find out otherwise, let me know


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2009)

In Canada you can link your PayPal account up to your bank account. Just did it.


----------



## Retired (Mar 6, 2009)

> prepaid Visa or MC ........ You can usually pick them up anywhere - where I live they are at gas stations



The cards that are sold in stores for a pre-determined value are actually gift cards, and when their purchased value is used up, the card is worthless and useless.

Pre-paid credit card is isued by finance companies, using the brand of Mastercard or Visa, but require a deposit to be held by the issuer..usually $300 to $500.  As purchases are made, the balance of the pre payment must be made to top up the card, or the unpaid balance is subject to exhorbitant interest rates.  I believe there are other conditions which might include forfeiting a certain portion of the pre-payment in the event of non payment.

Pre paid credit cards are of interest to people with poor credit scores and are not usually issued by the bigger financial institutions.

In todays lending market, I have not seen them advertised on TV recently though.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 7, 2009)

ladylore said:


> In Canada you can link your PayPal account up to your bank account. Just did it.




Good for you


----------



## Jackie (Mar 7, 2009)

Until reading this thread I had no idea of the existence of prepaid credit cards!


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

You and me both Jackie :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Mar 7, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> You and me both Jackie :lol:



I'm glad I'm not alone  I've just been told by a online friend that they are not that popular in this country


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd like to be able to use that excuse Jackie...But I'm guessing it's merely my ignorance! :lol:


----------

